# Kassel Poodles



## New2Poo (Feb 15, 2017)

I've searched the forum but come up with nothing. Does anyone here have knowledge of Kassel?

Thank you!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I tried to look them up online. Nothing... except facebook apparently. I do not do facebook, and do not do business with anyone who only uses facebook. If I were you I would look elsewhere.

How did you find out about them?


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

judging from their facebook, they health test and title their dogs. 
sometimes there's not enough information available online about a breeder, and you need to contact them via phone or email to ask questions. Not everyone has an online presence - as strange as that may seem in 2017! - but i wouldn't cross them off your list for that reason alone. 

if/when you do contact them please share what you find, so others looking up Kassel finds more than just their facebook


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

kontiki said:


> I tried to look them up online. Nothing... except facebook apparently. I do not do facebook, and do not do business with anyone who only uses facebook. If I were you I would look elsewhere.
> 
> How did you find out about them?




I don't see why not. There are breeders who don't have any online presence and Facebook is as good as any other way and it's a free online presence. It really has nothing to do with whether they are a good breeder or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

From what I can tell from the FB page, I like that they provide registered names, and they are doing some testing of patellas and eyes. I would ask about PRA testing, as that is not showing up on OFA. 

If you are looking for an apricot mini, I know of a nice CH mini who does agility in TN, and they are planning to repeat a breeding to a MACH apricot boy. I would also be in touch with Joanie Clas, as she has co-owns some apricot minis that she shows in conformation and obedience.


----------



## New2Poo (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you all! I'm not set on a color.....just looking for "it". Still having problems with "size". :afraid: Afraid to make a mistake on a dog that I cannot see first. 

I spoke to her on the phone. She was nice and shows her dogs UKC. She said I could visit......she does seem to have a lot of dogs.

I'm going to a show with a friend this weekend. Hoping to see some minis and standards and talk to some people.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

New2Poo said:


> She said I could visit......she does seem to have a lot of dogs.


What does 'she does seem to have a lot of dogs mean'? I hope not more than one litter at a time.


----------

